# whats your next project?



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine is a 90 gallon , many driftwood tank and have rare and exotic small plecos and some schooling fish like rummy noses:bathbaby:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have my eye on a 300G in Ocala thats calling me everyday.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I'm not planning to set up any more tanks since I can barely handle the 13 I have running now due to a change in the routine, but I do plan to do some rearranging with what I have.

I'm going to consolidate some of the tanks and pick up a few new types of Cichlids when I go to the annual convention in July. I'm not entirely sure which ones I'll get yet, but they'll most likely be the Tanganyika's. There are lots of great breeders there, so I'll be able to find plenty of quality stock.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I do not have any huge tanks like those, but I am in the process of rehabbing one of my 55 gallons and setting it up as a new and improved discus tank. right after that, I have a 45 gallon that I am thinking of doing shrimp and galaxy rasboras with (yes... I know they are called celestial danios this week... but I like galaxy rasboras better, so that's what I'm callin' 'em)!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm also setting up a 90gal FW planted; and I hope to have it ready for discus by this summer?

BTW I also have a 90gal SW tank for sale, local pickup in SW FL- PM me!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine is going to be setting up a 60P ADA tank. I actually already have the tank and some aquasoil, but nothing else. It'll take some time to save the $$, as I want to do it "right". For now, I'll enjoy my 90g tank.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I need to finish out the basement, I'm still missing all of the baseboards and doors, and the wall tile in the bathroom...

Which is bad, because the "move all the fish tanks" part of the basement is coming right along, lol.

180g is set and running. I need ot get and QT the second school for it.

33g oceanic cube is hard scaped, waiting for plants, and it'll be running.

I'll be picking up a 75g this weekend, and moving everything in my 55g to it and getting rid of the 55g...

I swore it wouldn't be a fish room, but it is going to be one heckuva lot of display tanks down there, lol.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

In the process of plumbing a sink and building racking for my new fish room in the basement.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

One day when I have more room, I'd love to set up a little 30-something gallon for Threadfin rainbows, coral red pencils and pygmy cories


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I am redoing all the floors in the house, one room at a time. The hardwood floor in one room was first: all the tanks and furniture out, sand, stain and seal the floor took a LONG time because it has been cold, and I wanted to ventilate the room to the outside, not the rest of the house. 
This room will be painted, too, as long as it is empty.
Once it is fish-safe, move lots of tank into there.
Then the next set is 2 bedrooms and a bathroom. Carpet, vinyl sheet, paint all the rooms... 
Then move all the tanks out of living room, dining room, hall and last bedroom. More hardwood floor and vinyl flooring. This is the hard part, how on earth do I live in a house where I cannot walk around??? Or, do I do half the floors (like the North half of the hall and living room and walk on the South half until the North half is OK for traffic, then do the South half? It is a narrow hall  )
Or, do I set up a tent on the deck, and feed the fish (That are in the one finished bedroom) by tossing food in through the window? 
Maybe I set up all the tanks in the garage for the summer?

Other than that, I have a planted tank society (SFBAAPS) open house coming up in the first weekend in June. They'll get to re-plant all the tanks, I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm doing an 8 gallon planted tank with threadfin rainbows


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm starting to shy away from the high tech, high maintenence planted setups. My next project is going to be to convert one of my tanks or get a new tank to set up a Lake Malawi Cichlid tank. I'll be using strictly low maintenence plants and just a few of them. Java ferns and anubias tied to rocks. I don't have the time or the ambition anymore for high tech tanks.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Current Solana cube reef tank to add to 75 gallon firemouth tank in living room (may end up in kid's room).

5g rimless nano for my desk.

-Charlie


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Finished the Orbit SLR last weekend now I move onto the semi-automatic water change system this weekend. Automate all of your high tech tanks and you have lots of time for other things like breeding fish and newer projects  :-D


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

projects:

#1 Low tech 55 gallon planted tank for my mother

#2 Complete teardown of my 55 gallon tank and put a different substrate and completly rescape it

#3 135 gallon planted tannk which im holding off until we move which should be in a month.


----------

